# Tander



## TildaR8

My rat Tander 

he live aloney becuse he are aggresive to another rat. He bites them and fight so he live alone. he is my best friend. And he are 1 year and 3 monhts old. he are castrate to. He are my little beam rat.


----------



## Esmie

Tilda
You can't upload pics from Zoonen. Use www.photobucket.com or something like that instead


----------



## TildaR8

Esmie said:


> Tilda
> You can't upload pics from Zoonen. Use www.photobucket.com or something like that instead


Yee you have right ops! I have forgett this. haha  Here is a new fhoto


----------



## Turbo-n-Bully

Aww gorgeous..


----------



## ratlover

he looks happy


----------



## Rodentia

ratlover said:


> he looks happy


oh yes!


----------



## twitch

if he's neutered have you tried getting him a female rat friend. i've heard that males that are agressive with other males tend to get along just fine with females. of course this was always after a neutering so that could have been what changed the agression too.. anyway, its a thought. very beautiful male


----------



## JennieLove

What a cutie!


----------

